# Summer in Tel Aviv



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful telavivi!!!!!

Love to see the dayly life of the city.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2140 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2217 by 
onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2234 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2213 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2215 by onetelavivi, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2145 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2233 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2222 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2207 by onetelavivi, on Flickr


----------



## snumouse (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

Wonderful place!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Fabulous pics of fabulous Tel Aviv :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

aarhusforever said:


> Aaahhh TA...Lovely, colourful and vibrant city...feels like home to me  Thanks for sharing, Deanb





manrush said:


> I've noticed how clean and graffiti-free Tel Aviv is. You don't really get that in Euromediterranean cities.





capricorn2000 said:


> you always have interesting photos to show Dean.
> I regularly check your thread and other's of Israel & Tel Aviv.





Student4life said:


> Great pics !





HD9 said:


> Fantastic pics i like tel aviv





madridhere said:


> Wonderful telavivi!!!!!
> 
> Love to see the dayly life of the city.





snumouse said:


> Beautiful!!!





vitaniya said:


> Wonderful place!





Student4life said:


> Fabulous pics of fabulous Tel Aviv :cheers:


thanks a million guys! really appreciate the amazing feedback!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks like thrieving place to be!


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

amazing pictures!! thanks!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2227 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2209 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2197 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

Milano Square, Tel Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for the interesting photos.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2241 by onetelavivi, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2244 by onetelavivi, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2240 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2288 by onetelavivi, on Flickr


----------



## Dzwonsson (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovely TA, who knows, maybe one day I'll visit the city...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> Looks like thrieving place to be!





ohad321 said:


> amazing pictures!! thanks!





openlyJane said:


> Thank you for the interesting photos.





Dzwonsson said:


> Lovely TA, who knows, maybe one day I'll visit the city...


thank you  come visit!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv - The American–German Colony (26) by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2278 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2284 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2290 by onetelavivi, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

ah...just a great, beautiful city.....!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2280 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2294 by onetelavivi, on Flickr

IMG_2156 by onetelavivi, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great shots !


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2264 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2270 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2272 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great shots Dean.


Only there for the summer or longer?

Don´t get tired of posting pictures please.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey, you are back !!!! :hug: I have been so busy and missed this fabulous thread but I have just been through it and I am very glad to see that you are posting again :colgate:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Xorcist said:


> ah...just a great, beautiful city.....!!





Student4life said:


> Great shots !





madridhere said:


> Great shots Dean.
> 
> 
> Only there for the summer or longer?
> ...





SYDNEY said:


> Hey, you are back !!!! :hug: I have been so busy and missed this fabulous thread but I have just been through it and I am very glad to see that you are posting again :colgate:


thank you!!! I'm only here for six weeks, going back to Holland on Sunday  
please keep on visiting!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2303 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2256 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_1450 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a glorious city!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2414 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2320 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2312 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2381 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Deanb said:


> please keep on visiting!


I sure as hell will  Have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new images from Tel Aviv...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_2399 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2406 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2410 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr

IMG_2412 by VisiTelAviv, on Flickr


----------



## mex-urbano (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow ! It is a Very Colorful place..It reminds me Of Mexico City.. if fact if it wasn't for the street signs I would say the streets scenes are in Mexico...Thank you for sharing ..


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Fantastic pics !
The aerial shot of the beach is stunning !


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

PortoNuts said:


> What a glorious city!





SYDNEY said:


> I sure as hell will  Have a great weekend :cheers:





Linguine said:


> great new images from Tel Aviv...thanks for sharing.:cheers:





mex-urbano said:


> Wow ! It is a Very Colorful place..It reminds me Of Mexico City.. if fact if it wasn't for the street signs I would say the streets scenes are in Mexico...Thank you for sharing ..





Student4life said:


> Fantastic pics !
> The aerial shot of the beach is stunning !


thanks again!!! back in Holland now


----------

